# Accommodation Certificate



## PeelBoy (Aug 22, 2013)

Do you receive an accommodation certificate from II?  I logged onto my account yesterday and found this certificate to use before February 10, 2014.  An email later says I was selected to receive the certificate.

Availability is quite extensive and price higher than exchange fee but lower than Getaways.

Too bad I can't use it.


----------



## NKN (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes...see the messages under General  Exchanges.


----------



## joewillie12 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just used mine to reserve 2nd week in December in Cancun. Basically 30 a night at a nice resort. I just received a second Certificate yesterday. I guess they have alot of inventory. I'll see if something works before 2/14.


----------

